

Show HN: BlogMask, a simple, free, and totally anonymous blogging service. - habosa
https://blogmask.herokuapp.com/

======
habosa
Hey all.

I made BlogMask over the last week because I really wanted to make a blog post
(to post on HN) but didn't want to put it on my personal WordPress. I hope it
scratches an itch for other hackers as well. Would love to get some feedback
or questions, I'll be here in the comments!

